# Sphere running stock brushed motor ?



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

Any one Running a sphere speedo and a stock brushed motor ? Just wondering what the performance was like , thanks


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 25, 2001)

Corey Heft ran a lap faster at BMS this past weekend by switching from a Sphere to a Keyence with no other changes.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

What's that got to do with his question? Besides I think your claim is a load of horse crap.  He could have 'just ran a lap faster', and it have nothing to do with the speed control. That's a completely unscientific and unrealistic piece of information. But, tell him congrats...


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 25, 2001)

I ran the stop watch on both runs,I know what I saw.


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*ok now boys no bickering , i was just curious . i'm looking for a new speedo for my CW GBX car that we race on carpet oval and i'm trying to look toward the future *


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 25, 2001)

From my what I saw I would stick with a speedo for brushed motors if you are running brushed and only use the BL speedo for BL motors if you are looking for maximun performance.


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

thanks for your input Bob , appreciate it ......


----------



## RULE ENFORCER (Oct 9, 2005)

..........................


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

SuperXRAY said:


> What's that got to do with his question? Besides I think your claim is a load of horse crap.  He could have 'just ran a lap faster', and it have nothing to do with the speed control. That's a completely unscientific and unrealistic piece of information. But, tell him congrats...


 
Isnt performance on the track, ie going a lap faster a good way to tell a speedos performance??? How else would he test it.. 
Bob is a brushless racer here, and he knows about them.. I wouldnt doubt his comment one bit..


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

The Sphere's brushed mode is definitely a compromise in design. It uses one phase's MOSFETs on the (+) side of the motor, and 2 phases on the (-) side. I think they did this to allow reverse for the backyard bashers, without requiring a re-wire job to eliminate reverse for racing. This gives it only slightly less resistance of brushless mode when running brushed. The Novak SS+ and GTB in brushed mode connect all three phases to the (-) and the (+) straight to the battery, which results in 1/6 the resistance of brushless mode. They gave up the reverse function in brushed mode, apparently assuming that the only reason you'd run a brushed motor is if you went to the track and nobody else showed up for the brushless class.

Besides, once you've run brushless, why go back to stock?


----------

